# GWANGJU | Shinsegae Gwangju by MVRDV



## TomorrowAB (Jul 10, 2014)

Shinsegae is the largest and most luxurious South Korean department store franchise, headquartered in Seoul, South Korea.


MVRDV proposed a 25000 sqm mall, a combination between department store (usual shinshegae shops) and shopping mall, including hotel, parking, retail, foodcourts and both private and public courtyards. 

Render by www.tmrw.se


----------



## protoman (Nov 4, 2010)

WOW!! Very nice. And the possibility of high ceiling at every floor.


----------



## cestlavie24 (Oct 2, 2013)

so cool!!!!!


----------



## aquaticko (Mar 15, 2011)

Praying that this is built as-is, and we don't have another Dongdaegu Shinsegae-style disappointment.


----------

